# bosch gof 1600ce under base dust hood



## Peteroo (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi 
Is Mike there to answer this question? If not may i ask if bosch have made an underbase dust hood like the ones on the Festool routers which allow the progress of the router around internal curves?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

this is what is available here in America...
don't know what there is available for Australia...
https://www.boschtools.com/us/en/boschtools-ocs/dust-extraction-attachments-tool-specific-23478-c/


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The internal curve could be the tricky part Peter. Does it have to stay above the base as in cutting circles out or can it be below the base as in cutting into a 90* corner? As a crude possibility you could put a pair of rods in the edge guide holes and just use wire or light cord to tie the end of a vac hose between them and see how that works.


----------



## Peteroo (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Team
it is for internal curves and edge forming under the base


----------



## Peteroo (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Stick 
firstly, may I ask if you really look like the man in the picture above? 

Also, may I ask if there are any videos on the RA1177AT under base clear plastic hoods demonstrating their efficiency?

Thanking you in anticipation 
Peteroo


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

no videos that I know of and it does work pretty well....


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sticks like the Phantom, you will never see his true identity.


----------

